# ProFTPD - Userverwaltung und Trafficstatistiken



## Loveboat (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich möchte gerne einen FTP-Server mittels ProFTP auf einem Linux-System aufsetzen.
(das läuft auch schon ohne Probleme).

Aber:
- Die Userverwaltung des FTP-Servers soll mittels SQL-Datenbank gesteuert werden, um die einzelnen Accounts via WebInterface zu steuern.

- Die Trafficstatistik eines FTP-Users soll einzeln grafisch, wei bei MRTG, grafisch dargestellt werden, um die Bandbreite zu ermitteln die genutzt wurde.

Fragen:
- Geht mein Vorhaben?
- Gibt es evtl. HowTo/Anleitungen?

Ich bin jetzt kein absoluter Frischling in Sachen Linux, aber auch kein Experte und so wäre eine relativ detailierte Anleitung recht hilfreich.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Loveboat,

zumindest dein erstes Anliegen ist relativ einfach umzusetzen. Lade dir einfach mal die Sourcen von ProFTPd herunter. Dort ist ein Verzeichnis mod oder modules enthalten, in dem auch beschrieben ist, wie du das mysql-Modul aktivierst. Weiterführend findest du hier auch noch passende Informationen: http://www.proftpd.de/HowTo-SQL.29.0.html

Virtuelle User, das heißt das Halten der Benutzerdaten in MySQL, im Zusammenhang mit ProFTPd ist kein wirklich schwieriges Unterfangen. Mit den README-Dateien, dem Link oben und ein bisschen Ausprobieren solltest du das gut hinbekommen.

Zum Trafficmessen: Die Software legt im LOG-Verzeichnis Dateien an, die Aufschluss über jedes übertragene Byte geben. Entweder könntest du die über ein selbstprogrammiertes Script parsen und dann passend in die MySQL-Datenbank einfügen oder dich möglicherweise direkt ins MySQL-Modul des ProFTPd einklinken und dann direkt etwaige Counter-Felder in der Datenbank entsprechend hochsetzen. Hinweise dazu solltest du dann auch bei der MySQL-Modul-Dokumentation finden.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

